# Briggs and stratton backfires and yanks cord



## pware (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a lawn mower with a 4hp briggs and stratton that's extremely hard to start and when it does start it runs real hard also while im trying to start it the engine will back fire and snatch the cord out of my hand. It acks like its out of time, is that possible. I removed the head and the piston and valves appear to be in sync as far as the intake, compression, power, and exhaust sequence is concerned and the valves aint cracked. any suggestions. this problem started when I hit a piece of tree root


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Pretty sure that this the problem:

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/flywheel_key.asp

BG


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

briggs backfires and yanks cord 

yes i agree the flywheel key has been sheared and ignition is out of time 
this will cause the unit to kick back and ripp cord out of your hand 

cheers mst pops


----------



## C.Johnson (Nov 16, 2009)

Is the blade tight?


----------

